
Show HN: Play Drug Wars in Slack - MrMike
https://www.drugwars.online
======
MrMike
Here's a link to bypass the wait list:
[https://beta.drugwars.online/install?code=ti83](https://beta.drugwars.online/install?code=ti83)

